# Hopefully some Christmas rat babies....



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, i can hope anyway! Janeway is looking rather porky(read massive!) and should be due to pop in the next few days.
Shes nearly 12 months old, so im hoping all goes well for her, the Dad is her lovely brother lol.

Quite a chance of Recessive Rex....which im not quite sure i want yet, and various point colours, Seal, Dove, RB and Dumbos possibly too.
Theyre usually small litters, so hopefully nothing like the last 2 of 20+ here, thank god, I guess for 10 though as shes huge.
Mum...
















Her tummy....








Dad....
















Im actually very excited :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Good luck! :2thumb: Be a nice Christmas present if they all came tomorrow!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shes beautiful:flrt: Good luck with the Christmas birth :no1:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

One of my mock mink was due tomorrow but she had her babies this afternoon!!!!

I was hoping for a christmas litter.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

saxon said:


> One of my mock mink was due tomorrow but she had her babies this afternoon!!!!
> 
> I was hoping for a christmas litter.


Congrats!!

Hmmm...i hope she pops tomorrow....if not then i hope she hangs on till the 28th...then we can share birthdays :lol2:


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Now I would not mind a RB point BE Siamese dumbo (see my avatar!)
Have a little word with Janeway, see if she's got one or two for me


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

temeraire said:


> Now I would not mind a RB point BE Siamese dumbo (see my avatar!)
> Have a little word with Janeway, see if she's got one or two for me


Oh you mean one of these :whistling2:

























ears are too creased for my liking, but im pretty sure i can fix that!


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Minerva said:


> ears are too creased for my liking, but im pretty sure i can fix that!


Was just going to comment on that meself


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

The rest of my Dumbos have crease free ears luckily
























so it shouldnt be that difficult to get them upto scratch, its my pet hate, creasy tulipy ears arrrgh!!


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Good luck, some gorgeous ratties there. One of mine gave birth very late last night/early morning, small litter of eight, bless her. 

Can I ask, do you find it hard to get siamese pregnant? I ask as I have three siamese here, and have only successfully had a litter from one of them, despite matings having occurred. The one I have had a litter from I thought had miscarried a few days before the birth, as the cage was covered in blood, which was clearly from her, but I seperated her anyway she had six babies a few days later. The same happened the first time, but she lost her litter then, as no babies. The other two have never become pregnant, maybe I have just been unlucky?


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Theres not been any issues at all since 2006 in any of the lines here that ive taken over, bar 1 doe whos reabsorbed and now lives happily with her old boyfriend lol. The bucks are extremely fertile too, father to my last litter was 37 months....i generally wouldnt use them that old, but he was a bit special! Did you mate them up in cold weather? It can often cause a few possible complications as opposed to gestation and birth in warmer conditions.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for that. I'm assuming there have been problems in some Siamese lines then? 

They were bred in the summer, the litter I have from my Siamese doe are 13 weeks old now. 

I do keep my rats in my snake room anyway, so it is warm in there all year round, although at the time they were in a 'normal' room.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

midori said:


> Thanks for that. I'm assuming there have been problems in some Siamese lines then?


I wouldnt say its a problem associated specifically with the Siamese rat variety, such as the problems with British Blues and Haemophilia some years back, but what you are experiencing is probably a line trait, if you dont want to lose them, id suggest outcrossing them to a line you know is fertile and work from there to see if things improve.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

A little update to this, we have boxing day babies instead!!

There looks to be 13/14 of them too!! will check later on though :flrt:


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

*rats*

can you pm me with how much these babies be when they go up for sale please ?
Regards
Tony


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yey!! Congratulations! :2thumb:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

tonydavo said:


> can you pm me with how much these babies be when they go up for sale please ?
> Regards
> Tony


Are they for pets or breeding?


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Im pleased to say that Janeway had 14 lovely babies today, some recessive rex by the looks of it too and a good split of sexes!
She has a few extra additions too....taking the litter upto 18 :gasp: but thats another story lol, i still havent calmed down.

Some of them, and the dark one is Baby Jesus, a pretender lol.
















Baby Jesus and the brother who died last night...unrelated to the siamese.


----------



## tonydavo (Mar 10, 2008)

*rats*



Minerva said:


> Are they for pets or breeding?


pets only :2thumb:


----------



## rattygirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely babies, but I'm just wondering how you can have recessive rex... And how you would even know if they were recessive? I though rex was a dominant gene?


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

rattygirl said:


> Lovely babies, but I'm just wondering how you can have recessive rex... And how you would even know if they were recessive? I though rex was a dominant gene?


Hi Red...

Rex is dominant, but there is a seperate gene which causes recessive rex, and works in the normal way most other recessives work, both parents should carry it, and so there should be some recessive rexes in the litter...which there is as some have curly whiskers : victory:

Recessive rex isnt very common at all, and its not great to look at as a good `normal` rex.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

They are lovely, Congratulations! Sorry to hear you lost one.


----------



## rattygirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Minerva said:


> Hi Red...
> 
> Rex is dominant, but there is a seperate gene which causes recessive rex, and works in the normal way most other recessives work, both parents should carry it, and so there should be some recessive rexes in the litter...which there is as some have curly whiskers : victory:
> 
> Recessive rex isnt very common at all, and its not great to look at as a good `normal` rex.


Cool thanks for explaining  Had never heard of it before.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

rattygirl said:


> Cool thanks for explaining  Had never heard of it before.


Its not very common at all, and im not sure i want them in my lines either at the moment :lol2:


----------



## rattygirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Minerva said:


> Its not very common at all, and im not sure i want them in my lines either at the moment :lol2:


Wouldn't it be quite easy to breed out though if you can tell which have it by the whiskers? A lot easier than other recessives like red eye that don't show through if a rat is carrying them


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Forgive me if I'm completely thick, but how would you tell it was carrying it? I think by recessive rex, they still have to have two copies for it to show - therefore a rat carrying recessive rex would look like any other.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

rattygirl said:


> Wouldn't it be quite easy to breed out though if you can tell which have it by the whiskers? A lot easier than other recessives like red eye that don't show through if a rat is carrying them


Red/Rattygirl...the reply quoted below is exactly it...some of these have 2 copies of it, and so are showing it...recessives are a pain in the arse.



LisaLQ said:


> Forgive me if I'm completely thick, but how would you tell it was carrying it? I think by recessive rex, they still have to have two copies for it to show - therefore a rat carrying recessive rex would look like any other.


----------



## rattygirl (Mar 16, 2009)

Aha I got the wrong end of the stick. I thought a rat carrying it would have curly whiskers. My mistake!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

More Pics....








Baby Jesus, the only remaining survivor from the pretenders with an adopted sister...








A handful of the others...


----------



## saraheh (Oct 11, 2009)

Aww congrats they are so very cute lots of snuggles for them. Sorry you lost one. Rex rats are gorgeous I have 2 black berk rex boys I love their curly fur.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

A few updated pictures from last night, and i cant decide whether im a bit creeped out by Siamese babies or not....they stay pink for too long lol!
3 Recessive Rexes, only 3.....which is very nice, and all look BE too, apart from 1 who looks not quite the same...
Aplogies fro crap photos, taken with my phone.
Kittens playing pat-a-cake...








A bit of fluff now...
















And the Baby Jesus..








Any ideas on his colour?
There seems to be a substantial divide between the largest and the smallest of the litter, some look a day or 2 behind.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL who bit you? :lol2:

Baby Jesus is gorgeous, perhaps a middling colour such as cinn? Doesn't look as dark as my goos but is hard to tell. Every time I read his name I'm reminded of Kath and Kim "Baby cheeses". :lol2:


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

KathyM said:


> LOL who bit you? :lol2:


 I was going to ask the same!

Just a fraction too early to guess on colour - give it a few more days, but at the mo I'd say Russian Blue or Mink. Don't think it's an agouti-based colour as they tend to have lighter bits on inside legs etc. but could be wrong as it's such a wee babby.

I must be seriously odd, cos whenever I see 'Baby Cheeses' I think of them little round rolly red ones.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

The ice whilst walking the dogs bit me, Or should i say `the ice whilst flat on my ass when i slipped` bit me :lol2: You should see my other hand!

Funny you should say that about Cinnamon, as the potential mum is, but looks too Minky for that.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

temeraire said:


> I was going to ask the same!
> 
> Just a fraction too early to guess on colour - give it a few more days, but at the mo I'd say Russian Blue or Mink. Don't think it's an agouti-based colour as they tend to have lighter bits on inside legs etc. but could be wrong as it's such a wee babby.
> 
> I must be seriously odd, cos whenever I see 'Baby Cheeses' I think of them little round rolly red ones.


You might be right about the paler bits, I know what you mean. Ouch Laura!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Baby looks blue to me, not minky - they have this pinky brown tone when their hair isn't through. But you'll see in a few days when his hair comes through


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Few more pics..
The Baby Jesus
















Fat Sausages


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like Martok has some fun before he went, that baby looks russian blue to me :flrt:


----------



## TeddyOscarDigby (Dec 29, 2009)

soooo fat and squishy! look at their little nommy bums? i would love to breed rats however i think i would do more keeping than breeding.... :blush::flrt:

youre very lucky! baby jesus looks like a bloo baby.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

More pics of half of them.....


































Im pleased how dark most of the Siamese are, very pleased infact, and i have a feeling the Baby Jesus may end up quite large with 870g-1kg bucks on either side, i cant wait till he grows up!

He just needs a proper name now!


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Call him after a blue cheese? (as in Baby Cheeses, and him being blue....).
Dolcelatte
Gorgonzola
Bel Paese
Stilton
&tc.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Hmmm.....I think he deserves a more regal name methinks....hmmm..


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Jesus!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Jesus!


LOL!!! I dont quite think i could feasibly write `i love Jesus` though :lol2:
I dont do religion much!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

More Picspam...
















Light and dark..








some darks..








And my special boy.


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

u could lie and say they were christmas babies its only a day!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Emsylove said:


> u could lie and say they were christmas babies its only a day!


lol il pass on that! :lol2:
I think im going to die of cuteness..... :lol:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Bel.

I said baby cheeses, like on Kath and Kim. They were Baby Bels. :lol2:

YouTube - Kath and Kim: The Little Baby Cheeses


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Isnt Bel more of a girly name though?

Yesterdays pics...









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















My sexy man....









Today
































Spot the freaky nakeds!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

More updated pics from the last week, now theyre a little older.
The Baby Jesus has been renamed Dero Goi...









Mum and Bubs








Dero....








A carrier full of trouble!








I love this rat already!


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Gorgeous :flrt:

Lovely dark colours for Siamese. Second pic down, look at that cute one sat up to the right. I want! :lol2:


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

Aw I love Baby Jesus don't change his name!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Rhi01 said:


> Aw I love Baby Jesus don't change his name!


I honestly cant do calling him Baby Jesus and saying I love Jesus :lol2:
So a new name theme must be in use, for him and the 2 keeper boys!

Dero Goi, Andreas Crap, and Robert Flux...i dont see many people getting the name theme but oh well, i get to call a rat Crap!!! Love it! :lol2:


----------



## Rhi01 (Oct 23, 2009)

How about Jebus? Or Jesu (like the spanish prenounciation)? Or Baby?

Lol you can call a rat Crap but not Jesus?


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Rhi01 said:


> How about Jebus? Or Jesu (like the spanish prenounciation)? Or Baby?
> 
> Lol you can call a rat Crap but not Jesus?


LOL i cant call what should be a rather large buck `Baby` :lol2:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

4 weeks old now.
Mr special Man, Dero Goi 








Has inherited his dad`s wedge head!
















Group....
















One of my Siamese keepers...








Random..


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not all that fond of rats but them babies are super cute!!


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Minerva said:


> LOL i cant call what should be a rather large buck `Baby` :lol2:


Yes of course you can....lol

"Buck" the trend.... :2thumb:


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*Aww*

they are lovely


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooh thems are awful *steals and giggles* :whistling2:


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Just love the colour of those Siamese. Are the photos true to reality? Makes my Siamese look anaemic :flrt:

Glad you are a long way from me, would tempt me to get bigger cage :lol2:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

ChokolateLatte said:


> Just love the colour of those Siamese. Are the photos true to reality? Makes my Siamese look anaemic


Yes, some are lighter than others though, theres a chance of Russian Blue and Russian Dove point Siamese, aswell as Seal point, so its just a waiting game lol :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Did you get my last pm?:2thumb:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

they are stunning little ratlets:flrt:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Ickle update....most have now gone to new homes, bar my keepers and im quite pleased with them, only got boy pics as ive been rushed off my feet this week.
The Recessive Rexes have turned out like tumbledried sheep, i love them!
























And Dero of course....


----------



## EquineArcher (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh they are gorgeous!!!

I used to have rats had 17 at one point, but now I dont have any...

I love your buck, hes so sweet.


----------

